# It's Not The Brand Of Makeup - It's About How You APPLY It



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

I've used OTC or drugstore makeup and gotten COMPLIMENTS from MAC M/A's..

I walked in to a MAC PRO store and was wearing milani greens - Smokey eye look with milani blush along with a gold bronze $2.99 lipstick and the MA's from MAC loved my makeup.

They assume I was wearing MAC but they did not know it was all drugstore colors.. 

One MA even asked me to even think about becoming a MA for MAC.. 

You can use drugstore makeup but in the end - It's about proper brushes and application IMO.. 

Yes - Some drugstore are less pigmented compared to a few but there are good ones out there that are on the same level as the high end ones (jane, milani,NYX)..

Before you trash drugstore makeup - Make sure you know how to apply it =) 

Because in the end - That whole NARS/MAC/GA makeup on your face (without proper application) can look like my $2.99 lipstick.. =(


----------



## breathless (Aug 21, 2005)

very true.


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 21, 2005)

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, but isnt 'there something "magical" about mac <grin> and those little black pots of eyeshadow... I think any makeup can look good - but the array of colors offered by mac is what I love.   Application is important- but my high end lines seem to have a little better staying power although I've never really used Milani.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't really have anything against DS makeup, but my skin seems to.  I have bought so much DS makeup in the hope of finding a cheaper alternative to stuff only to break out in hives or skin rashes.  I guess my skin is just ultra sensitive.  A few months ago, I bought a cheap Revlon concealer.   I tried it on my wrist overnight (I always test for reaction)  When I woke up, it looked like someone had grated my wrist with sandpaper.  Red, raw, and itchy.  I have also had trouble with Rimmel eyeshadows.  I tried a really pretty pink colour only to have my eyes swell shut.  So while I agree that they can look just as nice as the more expensive makeup, they don't look so good when they make you swell up like a puffer fish.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I don't really have anything against DS makeup, but my skin seems to._

 
Same here. I've had far fewer problems with higher end cosmetics than I have with drugstore products.

And yes, it's possible, with good application, to make cheap makeup look spectacular. However, it's easier to get excellent results with a better quality product, IMO.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm just a sucker for MAC! I prefer it over the more expensive brands like Dior, Lancome, etc...I was using L'Oreal mascara for awhile, but yes, it started irritating my eyes. I'm all over drugstore nail polish, but again, OPI has an unrivaled quality and color selection. We won't even get into the Almay (hypoallergenic my ass) incidents that turned my face red and my nails highlighter yellow.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 21, 2005)

It can also have a lot to do with aging skin as well,...if you are early twenties then go for it but as you get older the skin of your eyelids gets crepier and your skin just doesn't look as good,.. though I am only thirty I have worked on a lot of older women,.. DS makeup takes a lot more work to look as good,...I know that I am consciously fighting to stay looking about 25,..so I am conscientous about what I put on,. DS makeups aren't quite as skin care conscious, causing drying, reddening, etc,.. I just would rather pay the extra and be able to have the colors and quality that will look good now and keep my skin looking good for later as well,....


----------



## samtaro (Aug 21, 2005)

I would totally agree with this if my skin were not so sensitive, most DS things make me break out.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 22, 2005)

For me I buy MAC for the colour choice and the pigmentation. I hate that ds lipglosses are always extremely different from one another, there's always just a hot pink.. a pink.. a red.. It never has inbetween shades. I love MAC for the veluxe pearls and duochromes.. they make it seem that you did so much more work than you actually did.

But really.. I think as long as you know how to coordinate shades and blend well you can always look good.


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree that having a mac shadow isnt gonna make you an artist over night. everything takes practice. sometimes i will find cheap brands that have some neat colors. but over all, i enjoy mac for their color selections... their vivid tones and a WIDE array of products... i dont like milani personally. its more pigmented than most drugstore brands but i dont like the color selection. i do like NYX but i hardly reach for it anymore. its great when people compliment your makeup because of your skill... and if drugstore stuff works for you, then work it! but i love my mac


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Same here. I've had far fewer problems with higher end cosmetics than I have with drugstore products.

And yes, it's possible, with good application, to make cheap makeup look spectacular. However, it's easier to get excellent results with a better quality product, IMO._

 
Me too...I tried a lot of ds mu in highschool and it did horrrible horrible things to my skin...So I used clinique facial stuff up into my late 20s...then I discovered mac and bare escentuals and will never ever touch ds m/u again. Altho I do love all things lipgloss so I will buy cutesy lgs...


----------



## banana (Aug 23, 2005)

I buy MAC and other high end brands because I can afford it, and makeup is one of my few little luxuries.  But if I couldn't afford department store makeup anymore I'd have no problem using drugstore stuff.  I rarely spend more than MAC prices, though.  I don't feel like I need too.


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

MAC makeup is very pigmented which is what i love about it.  Other brands just don't show up on my skin (don't know whether its the colour of my skin or the pigment in the make up themselves) and so i tend to use MAC a lot.  Otherwise i just end up looking quite caked up with all the layers and layers of eyeshadow put on... Also MAC doen't cause my skin to break out! yay for MAC


----------



## user2 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have the same problem like Shawna! Any DS e/s made my eyes itch!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Aug 23, 2005)

I use drugstore make-up AND highend stuff. I find that it totally depends upon the individual brand and product. Some drugstore lines are fantastic, but with some you can really tell the difference and i wouldn't use them at all.

You're right about application though - it doesn't matter how expensive your make-up is if you don't have good application skills!


----------



## user4 (Aug 23, 2005)

i totally agree. i actually got complimented the last time i went to the mac store by my fave ma and he swore i was wearing all mac. i think the only mac thing i was wearing was the msf and everything else was milani and prestige.


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 23, 2005)

I do agree some drugstore makeup is definately comparable to department store and whether something works really depend on skills and whatsoever. I think Milani e/s rocks and I always use drugstore mascara (tho I am seriously lemming Diorshow )

But I do buy makeup not only becoz of the quality, but sometimes also for the packaging, the creativity in the collection... and I do believe brands like MAC and NARS do have a better variety in shades, e.g, duchrome shades (e.x, MAC pigments, it's so pretty coz it reflects different colors.. not all loose powder e/s can replicate the results) , limited edition (i am a sucker for MAC holiday palettes). Seriously i do buy makeup becoz I like to look at them. LOL!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 23, 2005)

Absolutely agree - you can get fab d/s and fab high-end, but you can still get crap high-end. Application too is a good point (in fact I begin to understand the need to shell out for brushes - they make m/u application look so much better).

I too seem to experience more allergic reactions with d/s things. Not all but many. Sometimes the quality can be pretty bad, and it's always so disappointing to get a cheap m/u item and try it only to have it not do what you expected it to.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 23, 2005)

Agree a little with the original post but also not really..you just can't get the textures and blendibilty you get from the good high ends Yes you can build it up for ages and blend for ages and create wow looks but i judge by effectiveness in use, if the product makes the work easier then it's a better product.

I still use lower end stuff though, my everyday lipgloss costs £2 and mascara is Maybelline. I think lipgloss is the best thing that can work as a cheaper brand especially if you mix different ones on your lips, you get great unique colours and textures easily. Eyepencil is one of the worst thing to get cheap of as if it's too hard and less pigmented then you end up scratching away near your eye area in an attempt to make it show.


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 23, 2005)

I like high end lipglosses for some reason. I have some low end, but not as many. When I did wear eyeshadow I only used Clarins and MAC. Eyeliner I love Rimmel's. It's the best I've tried. Maybelline mascara has never done me wrong so I stick with it though I might try Prescriptives soon.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 23, 2005)

I tend to prefer high end products purely because i can't be bothered to spend doub;le the time trying to achieve the pigment level thgat you get from a single stroke of a MAC product. 
having said that i have one L'oreal holographic e/s that ensure i get endless compliments when i wear it-and i wear a lot of Clinique which is often bagged for being not very good...i think its a very individual choice


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 24, 2005)

yeno whats weird... i wear more makeup now... [all MAC] and my skin has never been better!


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just can't get past the pretty packaging of Mac products.. I'm sorry


----------



## Christina Victoria (Mar 10, 2006)

This is soo true!  I did my best friend's makeup last night as a sexy, playmate type of look with just Covergirl, Sephora brushes.. Mainly all drugstore things.  She looked amazing!  Lol, makes me want to get Covergirl.


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a question for the OP, what brushes do you suggest? I have a couple MAC ones, and some really bad eye brushes lol I would love to hear what brushes you use


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 10, 2006)

Most of us that do "trash" ds makeup HAVE tried it, in fact many have wasted a lot of money and time just trying out ds products when we could have went surefire with mac in the first place. I agree that talent/skill and tools have a great deal to do with it, and the proof of that is in the pudding. Look at Project Runway, the makeup artists used Loreal products, and the hairstylists used Tresseme (sp?), and everyone looked phenominal. To say that technique/skill and brushes are ALL that you really need to look great is a little bit of an overstatement though IMO. The brand of makeup does have a factor in the overall outcome, department store or not (hence milani, nyx etc all being amazing cosmetics). It's about quality.


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 11, 2006)

Drugstore makeup can be good but if you have limited skills (like me), I find that it's better to buy from a counter with skilled MAs that can teach you how to use colors.

I'm also not one of those people gifted enough to be able to tell if a color will work on me in drugstore lighting while it's wrapped in thick plastic packaging.  

So, I agree with your post, but I have wasted more money on drugstore makeup that I left sitting in my traincase while I've hit pan on high end items simply because I have the MA write down EXACTLY what order they did everything in and I follow it step by step - when I try to do this on my own w/ drugstore stuff, I end up looking a hot mess.


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 4, 2007)

i totally agree with  you!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd love to try out Milani, Covergirl, NYX, Revlon etc but unfortunately those brands aren't available in my country. The DS brands here that are any good aren't very much cheaper than MAC, and the colour selection isn't great. So far I've found 1 DS brand that is somewhat comparable to MAC. 
So for me, if I want good colour selection for e/s, blush and lipglosses, it's MAC all the way.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 5, 2007)

I think this can be true to an extent, however like others have mentioned here I find MAC eyeshadows to be more pigmented, therefore i use less for each application and one pot lasts me a lot longer. Also with some MAC eyeshadows (not all of them) I find they blend better than cheaper eyeshadows.

Also I think MAC is a bit more convenient, in that you can get a wide variety of shades in individual pots, whereas with other brands eyeshadows tend to come in duos or quads, so you may well find an eyeshadow you like, but it comes with 3 other dud colours you wouldn't use in a fit.

Just my 2c


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modil* 

 
_You can use drugstore makeup but in the end - It's about proper brushes and application IMO.. 

Because in the end - That whole NARS/MAC/GA makeup on your face (without proper application) can look like my $2.99 lipstick.. =(_

 
I totally agree with ya there!


----------



## miss.vampira (Jun 6, 2007)

That can be true to an extent. There are some very good cheaper brands, but nothing out there is quite as good as MAC for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find some cheaper eyeshadows are much harder to blend, too. I know that my sister can't really use DS eyeshadow as they all bring out her eczema. She was so thankful when I introduced her to MAC as it's one of the only brands she doesn't react to!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 6, 2007)

Expensive makeup is expensive for a reason, however a lot of lower priced makeup is the same quality as expensive stuff. For example, a lot of Bourjois & Chanel products share the same formula as they are owned by the same company, same goes for Maybelline & Clinique.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

  Expensive makeup is expensive for a reason  
 
Yes and no. Some expensive makeup is really worth it, but sometimes, they price it the way they do because they can. Advertising and hype can go a long way.


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 6, 2007)

Of course you are buying into the brand name, pulling out a MAC or Dior compact makes you feel so much more glam than powdering your nose with Rimmel, but usually expensive makeup has better textures, colours, pigmentation and longevity.


----------



## triccc (Jun 6, 2007)

sometimes I use a neutrogena foundation instead of my studio fix.

But when I want my foundation to last longer, I use my studio fix. It also covers up a bit better. With my DS one, I would have to pile it on to cover some things and it would look horrible then.

But I love some of my DS eyeshadows just as much as my mac ones. And I use a DS mascara because I don't like MACs.


----------



## MadameLipstick (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modil* 

 
_I've used OTC or drugstore makeup and gotten COMPLIMENTS from MAC M/A's..

I walked in to a MAC PRO store and was wearing milani greens - Smokey eye look with milani blush along with a gold bronze $2.99 lipstick and the MA's from MAC loved my makeup.

They assume I was wearing MAC but they did not know it was all drugstore colors.. 

One MA even asked me to even think about becoming a MA for MAC.. 

You can use drugstore makeup but in the end - It's about proper brushes and application IMO.. 

Yes - Some drugstore are less pigmented compared to a few but there are good ones out there that are on the same level as the high end ones (jane, milani,NYX)..

Before you trash drugstore makeup - Make sure you know how to apply it =) 

Because in the end - That whole NARS/MAC/GA makeup on your face (without proper application) can look like my $2.99 lipstick.. =(_

 
A simular situation happened to me. I decided to do my eye's with L'Oreals New formulated eyeshadows in the Browns Quad. I went in to pick up a few things at MAC and the manager had automatically assumed I was wearing MAC's eyeshadow.She kept stearing at me.The compliment was so great I ran out and bought almost all of L'Oreals,singles, duo's and Quads. I have to highly agree it takes a good brush and an art to how you apply your everyday eye makeup. Ofcourse I think the new formula had something to do with it. Milani and NYX measure up great. Some shadows ofcourse dont work the best. I enjoy playing with many brands. Like everything else there is a special touch to doing makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also think investing in good brushes is important also. An Art Craft shop has unique brushes to choose from. I like to grab fan brushes to create different looks.


----------



## GothicGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it really? I have nothing against DS brands, you know...But if there is something that makes me extra careful when I buy makeup is the SKINCARE INGREDIENTS that the products have in their formulas — and most DS brands don´t pay much attention to that. I don´t want makeup to prematurely age my skin, so I read the labels and get information about how aggressive or how mild that lipstick or eyeshadow is, seeking more than just tocopheryl — which, btw, most brands just add enough of it to make the product last longer. That is my main motivation to buy less DS and more high-end brands: what makeup does (or can do) to my skin.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 8, 2007)

NYX is my inexpensive fix as I have a lot of MAC. The eyeshadows layered over the jumbo eye pencils are awesome.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it is a balance of both. The best liquid e/l I have found was a Rimmel one. Pencil eyeliners however, you really get what you pay for. Also I find that HE lipglosses and eyeshadows last SO much longer. My UD lipgloss is the longest lating ever! I admit that I love HE more, as with MAC and UD I know I am going to love what I get (well, 99% of the time!). I do however love L'Oreal- but apart from them I much prefer to stick to HE. I would rather save up and splurge on something expensive, but that is just me!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

haha. when I work at high end brand counters like Dior and I put my cheapo drugstore make-up from home, the customers can't even tell the difference! "Oh, that's a great colour! what colour are you using?" and I just point to the closest color I can find. HAH!

I can even bluff customers into thinking that my Pure Essential's powder finish is La Mer's loose powder.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2007)

i sort of agree... drug store brands seem to have a short lasting power especially eyeshadows, glosses, foundations etc. I think high end brands are much better AND if you have good quality brushes, i have a few drugstore stuff but none of it is 'amazing' so i stick to high end cosmetics as they tend to last longer, look better and more variety also the people who work behind makeup counters are there to help.. drugstores theres no professionals


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree technique is very important. Because someone who doesn't know what they are doing can be give the best of the best products (regardless if it's dept store or drug store) will not get very far. 

But overall I like to look at the products INDIVIDUALLY, and by that I don't mean different product lines but each individual item. My HG everyday mascara is Maybelline. I would say out of all the l/s I own (a wide range), my favourite in overall quality is still high-end(MAC). E/S I prefer MAC as well, but not necessarily l/g or blushes. My favourite HG-go-to-cannot-live-without lip balm is Blistex which is only 3 dollars. So it really depends on the individual product imo.


----------



## frocher (Aug 22, 2007)

I think makeup in general has gone up in quality.  I have found some drugstore brands that are very good, it's best to mix and match and find what works for you.  Technique is very important, but some makeup is crap, and no amount of skill could salvage it.


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 8, 2007)

I mainly use use higher end makeup, not only because I'm a hopeless consumer, but also because I've gotten better results with it. Some people rave about that Maybelline mascara and I hate the stuff and don't get me started on that dream matte mousse nightmare. Most of the stuff just makes me want to itch like crazy, other friends of mine have passable results with it but end up wanting my things.

That doesn't mean I don't have bad experiences with expensive makeup, per example one of Dior's pressed powders made my face go completely red and I ended up giving it away after using it two times.

In the end, there is a lot more choice in higher end makeup and the products are usually more durable.

Yes, you need skill, you need tools and technique, but you need good quality product, that doesn't mean you don't have good alternatives in the DS department, but it's more of an exception than a rule.


----------



## liv (Sep 8, 2007)

I myself have a little bit of both.  I have found a lot of things at the drugstore level that are absolutely great and work very well (Milani quads, Revlon Colorstay eyeliner, Jane blush, Bonne Bell shadow quads), and I use quite often.  But for some things, something comparable can't be found in the drugstore, like some of my favorite MAC stuff (Satin Taupe,  BPs, perfect NW15/NC15 foundation matches), that I am willing to pay more for.  And for me, having 15 minutes in the morning to put on makeup is a luxury for me, and I know its all psychological, but using nice things makes me feel better and ready to face the world knowing I look pretty darn good. =]


----------



## faifai (Sep 8, 2007)

There aren't many things I would go "high end" for, but one of them is foundation/concealer, because I can't find a match at the drugstore. It's much easier having an MA match me for the perfect color. Most drugstore lines don't have testers, so it's hard to tell what matches and what doesn't.

However, 95% of my makeup is not "high end." I've bought higher end products and for most things, I've found drugstore lines that are just as good (usually better).  Some of the more expensive lines have unique items though, like...I can't find drugstore matches for some Urban Decay stuff. Overall, the product quality is far more important than whether it's drugstore or high end. I've found amazing eyeshadows by NYX and by MAC, but both lines have their misses as well. I can find incredibly cool Physician's Formula shadows at the dollar store and not so good mascara by Chanel. It just depends.

But yeah, in most of my FOTDs, you'll see me wearing my Wet 'n' Wild liquid liner, Maybelline mascara, NYX eyeshadow, L'Oreal bronzer, Goldie lipgloss, and Sally Hansen face powder, and it looks good! I've had MAC MAs compliment me on what I was wearing and they were pretty surprised when they found out most of it wasn't MAC.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 16, 2007)

i agree with the original... it is app... but also ppl with senstive skin do have to be more picky if they want pigment and safeness for skin...im glad i dont hve that issue


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modil* 

 
_I've used OTC or drugstore makeup and gotten COMPLIMENTS from MAC M/A's..

I walked in to a MAC PRO store and was wearing milani greens - Smokey eye look with milani blush along with a gold bronze $2.99 lipstick and the MA's from MAC loved my makeup.

They assume I was wearing MAC but they did not know it was all drugstore colors.. 

One MA even asked me to even think about becoming a MA for MAC.. 

You can use drugstore makeup but in the end - It's about proper brushes and application IMO.. 

Yes - Some drugstore are less pigmented compared to a few but there are good ones out there that are on the same level as the high end ones (jane, milani,NYX)..

Before you trash drugstore makeup - Make sure you know how to apply it =) 

Because in the end - That whole NARS/MAC/GA makeup on your face (without proper application) can look like my $2.99 lipstick.. =(_

 

I couldn't agree more!  One time I was playing around at the counter and one of the MAs who was doing a makeover on someone complimented me as well. I was wearing all NYX e/s, Jordana blush, an NYX lipliner and Neutrogena gloss!  When a MA gives me a compliment, it really makes my day!!!  These ladies are very skilled at what they do, and they can tell badly applied makeup from well-applied makeup.  I was smiling from ear to ear that day.

I do love MAC as well (that's why I'm always hanging out at the counter LOL), but I know what you mean about knowing how to apply e/s and investing in good brushes.  I've never had a problem with drugstore brands on my skin, and I don't have that much moolah to buy MAC 24/7 so I'll stick with my NYX for now as I don't have that many MAC e/s yet.  But my bday's coming up and I'm planning a trip to a CCO!!!  Yay!


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think it takes more skills to work the DS products, I always have trouble blending their e/s.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modil* 

 
_I've used OTC or drugstore makeup and gotten COMPLIMENTS from MAC M/A's..

I walked in to a MAC PRO store and was wearing milani greens - Smokey eye look with milani blush along with a gold bronze $2.99 lipstick and the MA's from MAC loved my makeup.

They assume I was wearing MAC but they did not know it was all drugstore colors.. 

One MA even asked me to even think about becoming a MA for MAC.. 

You can use drugstore makeup but in the end - It's about proper brushes and application IMO.. 

Yes - Some drugstore are less pigmented compared to a few but there are good ones out there that are on the same level as the high end ones (jane, milani,NYX)..

Before you trash drugstore makeup - Make sure you know how to apply it =) 

Because in the end - That whole NARS/MAC/GA makeup on your face (without proper application) can look like my $2.99 lipstick.. =(_

 
I agree with your comments on using brushes and also technique application.  I would add that using things like UDPP can really make eyeshadows come alive with colour payoff and also make them not crease and last all day.  I see so many people complaining about quality of e/s and I think, hmmm all my e/s (every brand from hi to lo) are awesome as long as I use UDPP


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel product, application, technique and color choice are all key to a beautiful look.


----------

